# Changing vodafone voicemail to default message



## Dell_Boy (23 Jun 2006)

Does anyone know how I could change my voicemail greeting to the standard vodafone one? The option doesnt seem to be there when I dial 172.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2006)

Option 4 when I dial 171 on _Ready To Go_.


----------



## Dell_Boy (23 Jun 2006)

Thanks but this does not seem to work. Im on Bill Pay.


----------



## Dell_Boy (23 Jun 2006)

Finally figured it out. Thanks Clubman. Wouldnt work from my own phone. Would only work when I dialled from a landline to my message box.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2006)

Really? I was dialling mine from my mobile and got the option!


----------

